# Who's racing the Crested Butte Big Mountain Enduro?



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

Heard any info other than the dates on it? I've registered, just curious if they've got an idea on the race layout. Started training weeks ago for it and expecting it to be an ass kicker.


----------



## Dambala (Jan 22, 2011)

I am signed up and anxious to hear any details about the event. Curious how the bike park trails will be, will you have to go "huge" to have a chance at a good time on the stage?


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

I've raced DH there the last 3 years and if they use any of that course, there's one rock drop to a wide wood landing (7-8 feet?) but there's a slower alternate route as well. I'm unaware of anything bigger than that on the mountain. Tricky part about that drop is you're coming out of a hard right, and usually loose turn right into the drop. You've got about 2-3 cranks out of the turn to get you back up to speed to send it. A fun drop and nice landing. Here's a video link of some guys hitting it. aCOS Race MSC Crested Butte 2011 Rock Drop - YouTube


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I will be there. That rock drop is not that big a deal just carry speed and ride off it like a small one its well built enough if you have the speed and commit then its smooth. I just cant wait to see how the season unfolds start in angle fire, should be a fun summer!!


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hitting it actually feels comparable to the Fuzzy Bunny drop at Keystone, now that I think about it. 
I can't wait either, that weekend is going to be awesome!


----------



## AntiPavement (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm signed up for this one. I haven't heard any info yet on the layout but I did read somewhere that there will be easier line options at locations with big jumps and drops...I assume taking the easy lines will hurt your time but that doesn't bother me, I'm not in it to win it just want to finish in the top 50%. Should be a kick ass time!


----------



## Yeti303 (Feb 19, 2012)

I am struggling to believe that they would be using the World Cup DH runs as part of the Enduro series. It doesn't fit the Enduro format very well. I have ridden every trail at Keystone and Winter Park on my 2011 Yeti 575. It's doable but "racing" down those trails on 5 or 6 inch bikes wouldn't make sense. Anyone who has ridden The Whole Enchilada would probably agree that "the notch" and the big drop on UPS are easier than the approach to Even Flow or even sections of Wild Thing.

I guess my point is that I find it hard to believe that the stages leading up to the finals would have more difficult and technical trails than the final itself. My guess is that they will be using some of the Super D formats that are a smathering of blue trails with some of the simple black trails used for connection purposes. I will be riding a 2013 Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc and I expect it will be more than enough for all the trails and features that will be part of the course.


----------



## Waafoo (Mar 13, 2010)

This will be my first year racing enduros and I'm building a bike for it as we speak. I'm having a hard time deciding on a all mountain/free ride 6 to 7 inch 26" wheel bike or a stumpy evo 29er or something similar?
Are we only timed on the DH? Is there any pedaling involved at all while on the clock?
What kid of bikes typically do well at this type of event?
I am faster on super tech DH on a 26" bike but on something like jacks I'm much faster on a hard tail 29er???...


----------



## Chalkpaw (Dec 28, 2007)

Geeze, how do you guys afford the entry fees and time off?


----------



## Dambala (Jan 22, 2011)

@Waafoo- I'm hoping that something like a 100mm travel 29er will do the trick. I will make sure its built up a little "tougher" than an XC build. Any huge drops and I'll have to take the escape "*****" route but most everything else I've ridden near there this bike has done very well.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeti303 said:


> I am struggling to believe that they would be using the World Cup DH runs as part of the Enduro series. It doesn't fit the Enduro format very well. I have ridden every trail at Keystone and Winter Park on my 2011 Yeti 575. It's doable but "racing" down those trails on 5 or 6 inch bikes wouldn't make sense. Anyone who has ridden The Whole Enchilada would probably agree that "the notch" and the big drop on UPS are easier than the approach to Even Flow or even sections of Wild Thing.


I guess isn't the point of enduro to be techincally challenging and focus on the bike handling more than the endurance and pedaling? 
just going off the rules posted on pink bike: Analysis: Enduro World Series Rules and Regulations - Pinkbike
and from the enduros I've seen on the web, since I'm not lucky enough to be able to attend these awesome events but I have also rode the trails at keystone on my giant reign and yes you are not as fast as on a sled but totally could run a race down them and it would be totaly fun and fair if everyone is on a 5-6 inch enduro bike... No?


----------



## Yeti303 (Feb 19, 2012)

Agreed. But they are racing everyone down the same trails. I just don't see them creating an enduro race open to all riders (amateurs, juniors, etc.) and pointing them down a double black trail. Just my opinion. You can test skills on a black course without forcing injuries on people.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm in the whole series. I think I'll be racing for aCOS again this year. Bikes will be either a Mojo SL 650 or Genius LTc, depending on the course.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeti303 said:


> Agreed. But they are racing everyone down the same trails. I just don't see them creating an enduro race open to all riders (amateurs, juniors, etc.) and pointing them down a double black trail. Just my opinion. You can test skills on a black course without forcing injuries on people.


I get what you are saying and that is probably appropriate or maybe it is more appropriate to make two courses but either way sounds like a sweet event!


----------



## J_BAT (Mar 22, 2011)

How and where do i sign up / find these events. I'm in San Antonio tx and have been itching to push my skills to the next level. Used to race BMX growing up, but riding a full enduro rig now that I'm in college. I would really like to get into a circuit and tear it up


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

The closest enduro I know to Texas is round 1 of the BME in Taos, NM. Most are in CO, UT, and OR. If you have any terrain that would be conducive to enduro and if there's already XC racing in your area then contact those race promoters and talk about starting some enduros or super Ds.


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

My lady friend and I are signed up for CB, Keystone, and Moab BME's. I am both very nervous and excited. 

So much of this is relative/subjective, and the BME promoters have a broad audience they have to please. 

Some of their customers are going to be XC racing nerds with above avg "XC" skills; others are going to be fairly fit downhill racers who are looking for a competitive outlet now that Mountain states Cup folded. A course that pleases the racer on a 100mm 29er with a 71deg Ha and no dropper post is going to probably upset the guy on a 170mm travel lacked out bike, and vice versa. (Example: steamboat enduro last year)

Will I have to get off and walk a short portion of a BME race course? Or at least take a long, lame, ride around? Perhaps. 

Lest we forget, these competitions are won by riders not bikes. there are things I can't/won't do on a trek remedy that Nate Hills can probably accomplish on a hardtail.

Also, the technical difficulty of these trails is often related to speed at which you approach them. If you're nervous, uncomfortable, go slower, be smart. 

I'm looking forward to pushing myself a bit out of my comfort zone, but of course not too much


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

These are definitely not XC terrain, but there are some very fast riders on HT's. In the local Enduros the beginners do not ride some of the courses, for example in the last race they rode courses 1,2 and 4, but not 3.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

The altitude must be a factor for non local flatlanders. If you can acclimate to altitude pre race, you will be much better off. Either train at a comparable altitude, or arrive a week or two early, learn the trails and a learn to breathe like s local. 


"I ride my bike to ride my bike"- Zen proverb

Posted via iPhone


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm really curious whether the whole enduro will be raced at the ski resort, or whether there will be a longer backcountry epic stage. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayb (Apr 10, 2008)

I will be in Crested Butte for a wedding that weekend and really want to race. The only issue is that the wedding starts at 3pm on saturday. I would like to get some info on the schedule for saturday to see if it is even possible to finish racing in time for the wedding. Anybody know what time the racing will end on saturday?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't knpw.if details have beenreleased yet but the bme website is the place to look and will have contactinfo.
I got the impression that there will be stages in the backcountry.


----------



## fuentes_88 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am going to be racing, driving all the way from Monterrey, México just for this and the Keystone one. Anyone have any ideas what to ride in the in between? And what would be a good city to spend the 4th of July in.

Riding it on a Mojo SL with 150 mm up front.


----------



## ridinfool (Jun 18, 2009)

pretty sure that is says on the BME website that there will be 1 backcountry day and 1 lift served day.

@ Fuentes_88 - the riding is epic around CB. if anyone says its all easy/ buff stuff then they haven't ridin much but the most popular trails. the bike park is getting better, fun jumps, drops and tech, but is lacking in vertical feet. 4th of July is pretty fun there too, its an all day party. There will be a lame (but rowdy) small town parade and then a huge water fight at the end of main street. 

I'm signed up for the enduro and anxious to get more beta on the courses. Anyone ?


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

Rumor is that permitting with the Forest Service is running into obstacles. Unless those obstacles are overcome (in the the next month), I suppose the CB (and maybe Keystone) BME's may be forced to take place entirely on the ski resorts property.

Just a rumor. fingers crossed for Brandon's efforts.


----------



## Dambala (Jan 22, 2011)

Just saw on the BME facebook page that there are indeed some "issues" with the CB Enduro. I'm hoping that BME will be forthcoming with info very soon!


----------



## 309 (Oct 18, 2009)

This weekend has gone from:

"Our weekend-long events will merge with Crested Butte Bike Week and entail some of the longest descents within the area. Expect to ride some of the most challenging and scenic courses on the North American tour, which will blend high altitude backcountry adventures and lift-accessed stages throughout the weekend."

To:

"We will be racing both days at the Resort with a possible "surprise" stage on Saturday."

With next to no notice given to us racers. This is a bummer.

Would anyone like to buy an entry and hotel room for the weekend?


----------



## Dambala (Jan 22, 2011)

+1 for being disappointed about the changes to what was originally proposed. Still looking forward to a great couple of days along with another 2+ weeks of riding through out the area.


----------



## AntiPavement (Mar 23, 2012)

Agreed, the whole reason I signed up for the Crested Butte race was for the backcountry riding. Granted I have never riden the resort there and I am just assuming some things and I'm sure it will be fun but have some questions for those who are familiar with the resort trails. 
-Are there enough trails to have two all day races without overlapping trails and feeling like you are riding the same terrain over and over again? I wouldn't think they would close the whole resort for the race, leaving even less trails to race on.
-Is there single track you can ride up at the resort? Wouldn't be the same if it was all lift access or you road up gravel access roads.


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

There is plenty of precedent for Enduro stage racing taking place at a lift access resort, IE Trestle Park Enduro. 

I'm guessing, but they may connect some trails dh runs in such a way that requires a short burst of climbing but any fireroad slog is going to seriously upset most enduro racers. 

If anyone knows the agencies that are being difficult-- Forest Service? Maybe a tactful letter expressing disappointment is in order. I wish there was some way the promoter could muster popular demand to push the Forest Service (?) to approve things. On the other hand, sending a bunch of angry mountain bikers to contact forest Service could piss them off enough to ruin any potential agreements in the coming years. double egded sword, I suppose.


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

Frankly BME should just make the Fri afternoon Kebler chainless downhill a stage, with time bonuses for costumes or something.


----------



## rodeoj (May 18, 2011)

The event will still be fun and challenging regardless. CB is beautiful and has stellar single track, and riding the mountain is great as well. Having raced super-ds and dh there, a weekend of jump lines, berms, and more technical challenges is fine in my book so long as overall in the season we have a good mix, and I still think we do fyi.

Maybe the Sat surprise is a prologue through the base village? Mmmmmm 4 minute intervals, who doesn't love 'em?

rodeo


----------



## fuentes_88 (Jan 8, 2009)

What plans do you have? I'm making the run for Moab after the race, then Vegas (4th of July), LA and returning to the area to race the Master of the Mass. As long as I pass next week's exam.


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

Anyone know if we're allowed to camp in the dirt lot as we did in previous years with MSC races? I'm shooting CB an email as well, just wondering if anyone on here already has the info.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

All the people in the Angel Fire lot were planning on camping in the CB lot.


----------



## rodeoj (May 18, 2011)

Yup, we're all going to camp in the lot like we always did for MSC races. Whatever you do don't sneak into the pool... > )


----------



## fuentes_88 (Jan 8, 2009)

And are there W.Cs? I think I'm arriving since Wednesday


----------



## rodeoj (May 18, 2011)

fuentes_88 said:


> And are there W.Cs? I think I'm arriving since Wednesday


There were for MSC events, not sure for BME though.


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

rodeoj said:


> Yup, we're all going to camp in the lot like we always did for MSC races. Whatever you do don't sneak into the pool... > )


Can someone describe the general location of this lot, or point it out on a google sat view?

Coming in from far out of town for the enduro, wife & i sleeping in our van... a lot close to the ski hill with access to bathrooms sounds perfect.

We look forward to meeting some other racers and hanging out in beautiful CB!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

It's obviouosly on your right just after the hotels. I'd say you can't miss it cuz if you drive past it the road starts going away from the ski area.


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

The lot backs right up to the mountain resort village. Factory teams generally setup in the lot as well, but there's still plenty of space. Bathrooms are right there. And a heads up, that lot is a pain in the ass to put stakes in so if you need to put down a canopy, bring some kind of weights or a hammer and solid stakes!


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> It's obviouosly on your right just after the hotels. I'd say you can't miss it cuz if you drive past it the road starts going away from the ski area.


Thanks! You going to bring/race your full on DH rig again? The fact that the whole weekend takes place at the bike park makes me think there'd be zero disincentive/disadvantage with a full on big dh bike. I'm kinda bummed about that, personally, but if i had the big bike I know what I'd do.

I guess we'll know more in 24 hours once stages are published.

@Ajdemo: good heads up; no tent or canopy to stake down here (unfortunately), just sleeping in the van!


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

Also, I'm running a 30+ lbs bike with a 24/36 chainring combo. If we're on a ski resort the whole time, I may never need any climbing gears. I'm tempted to ditch the 24t ring and front der and run a proper single ring setup (for better chain retention). 

If there's climbing steep transition stages, I'd need the 24t... but doesn't sound like there is any of that. at all. At either CB or Keystone (would like to set up the bike for both). 

And no, I can't do much long steep climbing in the mountains w/ a 34 or 36t 1x10-- I don't live at elevation


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

rfxc said:


> Thanks! You going to bring/race your full on DH rig again?


I'll bring the DH bike just in case but unless it's really rocky I'll use the enduro bike for its faster rolling tires. The problem is once you do a fun/practice run on the DH bike you don't want to give it up I used it to my disadvantage in the Winter Park Air DH race last weekend and then rode the course on the enduro bike and felt like I had a tailwind.


----------



## fuentes_88 (Jan 8, 2009)

*My Rig*

I'm going to run a triple ring and hope there will be a lot of pedaling, seems I brought a knife to a gun fight. 
By the way, does anyone know a LBS in Crested Butte, my headset decided to begin creaking last weekend.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

ajdemo76 said:


> The lot backs right up to the mountain resort village. Factory teams generally setup in the lot as well, but there's still plenty of space. Bathrooms are right there. And a heads up, that lot is a pain in the ass to put stakes in so if you need to put down a canopy, bring some kind of weights or a hammer and solid stakes!


ajdemo76, you said you were going to email CB about camping in the lot. Is it official that camping there is OK for this weekend? I'd hate to get up there and find out we have to find a spot somewhere else, because the last time I was up there in summer I had to camp about 20 miles away.


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

Am I the only jackass that keeps refreshing the BME website, FB page, and twitter feed to see when they post the stage details?

They are supposed to appear today, yes?


----------



## Buckholz (Nov 27, 2010)

We will be camping in the big lot behind the Grand Lodge in Crested Butte Mtn. We will be deluxo this time, not just sleeping in the back of my truck like in AF. Look for a Blue F-350 Crew Cab, a slide in Northstar Camper, and a big white Triton pointy nose enclosed snowmobile trailer that has studded tires on it. Should be there around lunchtime Friday. Will have GF, kids, and dogs along this time. 

Now, if I can only find some clothes to race in that aren't lycra/weasel squeezer type wear.....


----------



## yetirich (Jan 12, 2004)

There is a new bike shop in Gunnison called Bean's Bicycle Works. It is run by a former Mavic neutral support mechanic. Dan will be able to take care of any needs on the way up to CB. Hit him up at (970) 642-5411. Wish I could come down and race but heading to CA for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## yetirich (Jan 12, 2004)

Maps and descriptions are now live.
BME#2 - Crested Butte - June 29-30, 2013 - Big Mountain Enduro Series


----------



## 69erEverything (Mar 26, 2012)

Hell yeah Sunday looks awesome! Pedal transitions


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

That pedal transition to stage 4 looks like we're pedalling right up the mountain next to a functional lift. 
I guess that's the disincentive to bringing a full on DH bike.
hope we'll be allowed to ride up without a full face on. Sure I have an XC helmet, but I wouldn't want to carry both helmets around. 

Also stage 6 looks like half of it is on an unpaved service road? Interesting.


----------



## taylor.roberts (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah and the road on Stage 6 says it is closed to bikes on the CB website, think we can climb up it and pre-ride down it on Friday?


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

rfxc said:


> That pedal transition to stage 4 looks like we're pedalling right up the mountain next to a functional lift.
> I guess that's the disincentive to bringing a full on DH bike.
> hope we'll be allowed to ride up without a full face on. Sure I have an XC helmet, but I wouldn't want to carry both helmets around.
> 
> Also stage 6 looks like half of it is on an unpaved service road? Interesting.


You'd be surprised how little you'd notice a full face strapped to your pack on a smooth climb. I guess it might depend on the pack, but on my Osprey I don't even know it is there. Of course I don't notice the XC helmet either. I carry a pack every time I ride, so I'm used to it, and the water in it weighs more than a helmet anyway. If you don't normally use one it might be more of an issue I guess.


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

So given the amount of climbing that appears to be, most folks will have two helmets with them? Or most folks running an open face helmet all day?


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Hmmm. The Day 2 map has two places labeled "Stage 4 Pedal Transition Start". I assume the one on the right should say "Stage 5 Pedal Transition Start"?


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

honkinunit said:


> Hmmm. The Day 2 map has two places labeled "Stage 4 Pedal Transition Start". I assume the one on the right should say "Stage 5 Pedal Transition Start"?


Yeah I think that's a typo. I'm reading it the same way you are.


----------



## ridinfool (Jun 18, 2009)

They fixed the typo.
If anyone is comparing BME's trail map to the ones on CB Mtn Resort's website, beware, not all of the numbers correspond. The map on CBMR's website is last years. The trails coming in to the base area are more accurate on the maps from BME.


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

We can camp there. The guy I talked to said it was $25 a night. Now I was told the same thing last year when I called, but for the last 3 years it's never been that expensive. I think it was about that for the whole weekend in previous years?


----------



## 187 (Oct 28, 2005)

I read this as:
Stage 1: Luge to Warming House
Stage 2: Timelime to Lower Avery
Stage 3: Upper Westside to Lower Westside
Stage 4: Frequency to Warming House
Stage 5: Columbine to one of the new trails at the bottom
Stage 6 (changed?) - Pyscho Rocks to Lower Avery

Anybody see it differently?

Tire choice is going to be interesting as Lower Avery can destroy a light tire but I a heavy tire is going to be a pain,especially on Sunday.


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

187 said:


> I read this as:
> Stage 1: Luge to Warming House
> Stage 2: Timelime to Lower Avery
> Stage 3: Upper Westside to Lower Westside
> ...


I tried to break it down last night and I came up with Timeline being the toughest stage, but I haven't been on anything but the DH race course so what do I know? Heading that way in a few from Summit County. Hope to get in a few this afternoon.


----------



## markmyers (Feb 11, 2013)

rfxc said:


> So given the amount of climbing that appears to be, most folks will have two helmets with them? Or most folks running an open face helmet all day?


I noticed at the first race a lot of people (esp pros) never wore a full face at any point in the race. You don't have to wear one at all if you don't want to


----------



## jselwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

Just looked at the map this morning. Stage 6 is down Avery not psycho rocks. Trail 16 is Avery. 18 with the double diamonds is Psycho rocks.


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

So was the race everything you expected?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

rfxc said:


> So was the race everything you expected?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Overall better than expected. Had a blast and met a bunch of cool people. I immediately signed up for Keystone when I got home.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

It had a little too much flow/smooth trail but I thought it was pretty good and I realize this wasn't the layout they wanted to do. They had to work with what Evolution has to offer and Psycho Rocks was deemed to steep/gnarly for the riders on XCish bikes.


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

Half of Keystone is more gnarly than psycho rocks. I'm curious to see those stages. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

